# SSL von web löschen



## Falloutboy6 (4. Okt. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe bei einem User ein SSL-Zertifikat angelegt. Nun wollte ich dieses wieder löschen und jetzt wurde der ganze User gelöscht. Was kann ich machen?

ISPConfig 2

Danke

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2010)

Vermutlich hast Du auf den Button zum löschen des Webs geklickt. Gehe in den Papierkorb, suche das entsprechende Web und klicke auf wiederherstellen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Okt. 2010)

Vermutlich. Das komisch ist nur, dass das web nicht im Papierkorb liegt.


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal alle Papierkörbe durch, wenn Du als admin eingeloggt bist.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Okt. 2010)

hab ich schon getan. Leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Okt. 2010)

ich will gerade von einem Backup meine Daten wieder einspielen. Was muss ich alles in der ispconfig db einspielen, damit mir das richtig in der Oberfläche angezeigt wird?

Ich erhalte beim speichern des Webs folgende Meldung:



> Dieses Web besitzt schon 0 User. Sie können die Useranzahl nicht verringern.
> Dieses Web besitzt schon 0 Domain(s). Sie können die Domainanzahl nicht verringern.
> Dieses Web besitzt schon 0 Datenbank(en). Sie können die Datenbankanzahl nicht verringern.
> Invalid domain name: ""


Danke

Die Daten aus der Datenbank werden mir auch nicht in der Oberfläche von ISPConfig angezeigt.


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2010)

Wenn dann musst du die ganze ispconfig db am stück zurückspielen.


----------

